# Cool Tubes



## risktaker27 (Aug 22, 2008)

hey guys just wondering if anybody out ther knows the smallest cool tube that they make on the market 

thx any info would help


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 23, 2008)

What wattage light are you going to be using?  I am in the process of making a dual 150W cool tube using a Pyrex Bake-around.  I think the bake-around is smaller than any commercially available cool tube at 3-3/4" diameter and 14-1/2" long.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm quite sure the smallest they go are 6 inches. I have a bake a round one and it's alot smaller than my cool tube.


----------



## risktaker27 (Aug 23, 2008)

well hemp goddess the one you got right ther would work fine and the size looks allmost perfect.im planning on going with a 250 watt hps.but now that i see your duel 150 i allmost wanna try that 1.so were can i find a pyrex bake around besides e bay. and 1 more question were did you get all the stuff to make that one. you should put that on the diy thread

thx for all the input guys keep it coming:stoned:


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 23, 2008)

mine is 18" and 6" in circumfrance thats the smallest at the hydro store it holds 250s thru 1000w HPS lights i use a 600w HPS works great i closet grow so i need to get the heat out fast:hubba: also not sure on your space but a 400w would be way better than 2 150w its only 100w more but way more power a 150w is (16000) lumens so 2 is (32000 lumens) were as a 400w has 55000 to 58000
 lumens almost double the lumens with 100 more watts and believe me the more lumens= more BUDS


----------



## smokybear (Aug 23, 2008)

I believe there is a DIY thread for a cooltube in the DIY section. Check that thread out and I'm sure you can come up with something similar. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 23, 2008)

risktaker27 said:
			
		

> well hemp goddess the one you got right ther would work fine and the size looks allmost perfect.im planning on going with a 250 watt hps.but now that i see your duel 150 i allmost wanna try that 1.so were can i find a pyrex bake around besides e bay. and 1 more question were did you get all the stuff to make that one. you should put that on the diy thread
> 
> thx for all the input guys keep it coming:stoned:



I'm going to do a DIY on this as soon as I get back from Denver.  I have a bit of work left to do on the electrical connections.  

I don't know of anywhere to buy bake arounds except e-bay since they are no longer manufactured.  That is where I got both of mine.  I disassembled the 150 lights and removed the sockets.  I fed the wires for the socket through the mounting where the main electrical connection goes.  The original housing will serve as the ballast box.  The ballast boxes can be located remotely.  The glass will be removed and a louvered metal vent will take the place of the glass for ventilation.  The bands at the ends of the tube are 3" no hub couplings (used in plumbing).. They come with a rubber sleeve that I don't use.   I purchased ceramic sockets that had a side mount to attach the socket to the no hub coupling.  I bought a package of different lengths of 1/8" threaded pieces (available in the lamp sectionof your hardware store).  I couldn't find any nuts to secure the threaded piece to the no hub coupling, so I bought 2 brass threaded couplings and cut off the ends to use as nuts.  Ducting will connect to the other ends.  

I'll post a few pictures  for you.


----------



## risktaker27 (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice thx again for everything hemp goddess


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 13, 2008)

I've seen 125mm or 5" cool tubes on eBay.

Thought I might ask here rather than in my own thread; but why does it matter which way the air flows through a cool tube.

I read yesterday somewhere that you should only push or pull (can't remember which); but can't understand why it would matter; especially considering you can buy dual cool tubes in which case one end would have the airflow in the wrong direction.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 13, 2008)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> I've seen 125mm or 5" cool tubes on eBay.
> 
> Thought I might ask here rather than in my own thread; but why does it matter which way the air flows through a cool tube.
> 
> I read yesterday somewhere that you should only push or pull (can't remember which); but can't understand why it would matter; especially considering you can buy dual cool tubes in which case one end would have the airflow in the wrong direction.



I have never heard this.  There can be no logical reason that I can see for 1-way flow, especially since as you said, there are dual cool tubes.  Unless you can remember the source and it is a valid one, I would write this off.


----------

